# Lemme say Hello Everybody!!



## Jess-n-April

Hello everyone! Just joined the forum community tonight and already found myself lost.
I am going to try getting into a wide array of conversation here, but mostly my girlfriend and i are here for discussions in the relationships and sex area for singles and married folks, parents and non-parents alike.

Personal info on us : We both hail from Texas and are parents of 4 kids, ages 9 to 2 years old. We don't do the running around and going out thing so much as we used to having kids and all, so we are very much the home body types.
I am in my early 30's and my girlfriend is in her late 20's.
We don't wish to divulge personal info openly, but would still like to talk to anyone here about anything.


----------



## Ironman

Hi there! 

Welcome to the community. Texas is a kick ass state! 

Do you have any pics of your girlfriend you would like to share with the group?


----------



## pirate_girl

Okay then!
See? that wasn't so difficult lol
Welcome Jess and April.


----------



## Jess-n-April

I may be getting pics up soon, as soon as things slow down a bit here and I can personalize my profile.


----------



## Galvatron

Great we have another sex deprived member trying to get a boner from talking about it instead of doing it

Welcome aboard Jessica


----------



## Jess-n-April

Galvatron said:


> Great we have another sex deprived member trying to get a boner from talking about it instead of doing it
> 
> Welcome aboard Jessica



*Alright....that's you contribution to my thread? I came here respectfully and maturely to make connections with other people to discuss certain things of a certain matter. If that bothers you then just stay out of it.
How are you going to assume my reason for being here, and what my motives are? I don't get off from talking about it...whatever it is you have in mind. I am certainly not sex deprived, as you seem to think.
People with attitudes like yours make the internet a shitty place to be. Leave your negativity somewhere else and let the rest of us have a good time here please.*


----------



## Jess-n-April

Ironman said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Welcome to the community. Texas is a kick ass state!
> 
> Do you have any pics of your girlfriend you would like to share with the group?




*   Texas has it's ups and downs....the worst one is that it is way too hot here.*


----------



## Galvatron

Jess-n-April said:


> *Alright....that's you contribution to my thread? I came here respectfully and maturely to make connections with other people to discuss certain things of a certain matter. If that bothers you then just stay out of it.
> How are you going to assume my reason for being here, and what my motives are? I don't get off from talking about it...whatever it is you have in mind. I am certainly not sex deprived, as you seem to think.
> People with attitudes like yours make the internet a shitty place to be. Leave your negativity somewhere else and let the rest of us have a good time here please.*



Jessica knowing the time zone i think it is way past your bed time as you sure are very grumpy.....shall i sing you a lullaby

This is such a great start to my day


----------



## JEV

Jess-n-April said:


> *Alright....that's you contribution to my thread? I came here respectfully and maturely to make connections with other people to discuss certain things of a certain matter. If that bothers you then just stay out of it.
> How are you going to assume my reason for being here, and what my motives are? I don't get off from talking about it...whatever it is you have in mind. I am certainly not sex deprived, as you seem to think.
> People with attitudes like yours make the internet a shitty place to be. Leave your negativity somewhere else and let the rest of us have a good time here please.*


You don't get off talking about it...really? Then why did you mention it in the first place? EVERYONE "gets off" talking about it, and Galvi particularly likes to get graphic. Like the time he was tending the sheep flock for his brother-in-law in a remote area of the UK, and began to fell "the need" to be loved. At first he just looked at the ewe lovingly.....


----------



## Galvatron

Jessica can you please make sure if your girlfriend expects to post her views that she as her own account as we do not want to be speaking to what will look like a split personality....and be sure to inform Admin as 2 accounts from the same ip will just look like a multiple account and you will both end up banished to the wilderness.

That's advice not bullying....i do hope you wake up in a better mood


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> You don't get off talking about it...really? Then why did you mention it in the first place? EVERYONE "gets off" talking about it, and Galvi particularly likes to get graphic. Like the time he was tending the sheep flock for his brother-in-law in a remote area of the UK, and began to fell "the need" to be loved. At first he just looked at the ewe lovingly.....



I fell on that sheep when my pants belt failed......how many times do i have to explain....you sound like the police that were involved


----------



## squerly

Jess-n-April said:


> *Alright....that's you contribution to my thread? I came here respectfully and maturely to make connections with other people to discuss certain things of a certain matter. If that bothers you then just stay out of it.*
> *How are you going to assume my reason for being here, and what my motives are? I don't get off from talking about it...whatever it is you have in mind. I am certainly not sex deprived, as you seem to think.*
> *People with attitudes like yours make the internet a shitty place to be. Leave your negativity somewhere else and let the rest of us have a good time here please.*


Lighten up Jess, he's just playing with ya.   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jess-n-April said:


> *Alright....that's you contribution to my thread? I came here respectfully and maturely to make connections with other people to discuss certain things of a certain matter. If that bothers you then just stay out of it.*
> *How are you going to assume my reason for being here, and what my motives are? I don't get off from talking about it...whatever it is you have in mind. I am certainly not sex deprived, as you seem to think.*
> *People with attitudes like yours make the internet a shitty place to be. Leave your negativity somewhere else and let the rest of us have a good time here please.*


 
Settle down, that's just Galvy's way of welcoming you. He's just playin' with ya, you see he hails from the UK, and therefore has a more, um..... interesting (yeah, that'll work) sense of humour. As much as we hate to admit it, he is a well established member here, and would not intentionally offend you. At least not right off the bat. Give it some time, and see how he treats me 

Anyway welcome to FF, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> Lighten up Jess, he's just playing with ya. Welcome to the forum.


 Ditto dont sweat it Jess, some here forget to take their meds once in awhile.   Howdy and welcome to the forum Jess & April.


----------



## tiredretired

Well I see the limey is making friends again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Well I see the limey is making friends again.


 
Oh yes, he is such a lover and a cuddlebug. At least that's what Muelman tells me


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Well I see the limey is making friends again.



I think Jessica likes me.....it must be my magnetic personality.....hold up is she Jessica or April....maybe both....o i am excited we may have our first Lesbian member


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I think Jessica likes me.....it must be my magnetic personality.....hold up is she Jessica or April....maybe both....o i am excited we may have our first Lesbian member


 
Are you sure? I thought treefriend was a lesbian


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Are you sure? I thought treefriend was a lesbian



No she was a Aries


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No she was a Aries


 
An Aries? What's that? Is that like an Elm?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> An Aries? What's that? Is that like an Elm?



More like a elf with gum disease


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> More like a elf with gum disease


 
THATS interesting


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> THATS interesting



If you encourage me than you get to take half the ban


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> An Aries? What's that? Is that like an Elm?


An aries is a butthole with gas!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> An aries is a butthole with gas!



Is it a hairy one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You two need a serious psychiatric evaluation. Please, step into my office, and tell me what ails ya.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You two need a serious psychiatric evaluation. Please, step into my office, and tell me what ails ya.



shall i drop my pants.....again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wait'll I leave the room. After that, you and mule can do whatever you want. Just please douse the place in petrol and light a match afterwards


----------



## muleman RIP

Feet in the stirrups!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wait'll I leave the room. After that, you and mule can do whatever you want. Just please douse the place in petrol and light a match afterwards



Back on topic..... welcome to FF Jessica i do hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Feet in the stirrups!


 Fuck all, I'm gettin the hell OUTTA HERE


----------



## Jess-n-April

*It was nice to see a few people here trying to be pleasant.
And if you are still shadowing me around here Galvatron....I already told you my name is Jesse and not Jessica.
Anyway....I just got up a bit ago to make breakfast and then we have to do some homeschooling lessons with the kids for a bit so I won't be back in here for a little while.
I look forward to meeting more people here.
*


----------



## Galvatron

Great.....now i have been labelled a stalker by Jessica.....never been a stalker before but it sounds fun so i might just try it out for education purposes.

Let me get into character.......


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jess-n-April said:


> *It was nice to see a few people here trying to be pleasant.*
> *And if you are still shadowing me around here Galvatron....I already told you my name is Jesse and not Jessica.*
> *Anyway....I just got up a bit ago to make breakfast and then we have to do some homeschooling lessons with the kids for a bit so I won't be back in here for a little while.*
> *I look forward to meeting more people here.*


 
Just remember to take things lightly around here. Though some of us may not act as such, we are all adults. Galvy's ribbing is kind of a, what you call it..... hazing? That ain't the word but you get the picture. It's his (or her, we really don't know) way of welcoming you to the party. So sit back, have a beer, and enjoy. It's all in fun and games


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Just remember to take things lightly around here. Though some of us may not act as such, we are all adults. Galvy's ribbing is kind of a, what you call it..... hazing? That ain't the word but you get the picture. It's his (or her, we really don't know) way of welcoming you to the party. So sit back, have a beer, and enjoy. It's all in fun and games



No need to defend me m8 but you are so kind...Jessica just as what is known as PMT...it should pass in a few day's


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No need to defend me m8 but you are so kind...Jessica just as what is known as PMT...it should pass in a few day's


 
Oh shit. Did I do something kind for you?  Must be something wierd in my coffee this morning


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Oh shit. Did I do something kind for you?  Must be something wierd in my coffee this morning



I thought you had banged your head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I thought you had banged your head


 
Fook, I'd better bang it again


----------



## muleman RIP

That wasn't creamer in your cup!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

...................


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Fook, I'd better bang it again



Jessica may wish to watch you banging away


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh my. noo....


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh my. noo....



Lock your doors and shut the curtains to be on the safe side


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hhahaha


----------



## jpr62902

Welcome to the forums.  Pay no mind to the grumpy ones -- they're just way undersexed.

Check out our forum ToS and other info here: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=4, then get to posting!


----------



## muleman RIP

So are you oversexed or are you a "top"?


----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> So are you oversexed or are you a "top"?


 
While your overture is flattering, you're not my type.

Geez, there are more hijackers in this thread than the Middle East ....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> While your overture is flattering, you're not my type.
> 
> ....


 
Are you sure? You're _his_ type.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Are you sure? You're _his_ type.


Bend over buddy. I got a fresh tub of lard!


----------



## Big Dog

I think we've heard enough jokes!

Dawg


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Git the hell away from me you perverted old goat


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Git the hell away from me you perverted old goat



ENOUGH!

Thin ice for the next for all concerned!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> ENOUGH!
> 
> Thin ice for the next for all concerned!



Well that brought this thread to a grinding halt.


----------



## Big Dog

EastTexFrank said:


> Well that brought this thread to a grinding halt.



Nothing wrong with posting something in the introduction thread for its intent but to hijack the thread with ill-manners or inappropriate comment is not very civil, inviting, or considerate. 

In other words, it makes those participating and FF look bad. This forum is much better than a quick look at this thread. 

Thanks for understanding!

Dawg


----------



## FrancSevin

Jess-n-April said:


> *It was nice to see a few people here trying to be pleasant.*
> *And if you are still shadowing me around here Galvatron....I already told you my name is Jesse and not Jessica.*
> *Anyway....I just got up a bit ago to make breakfast and then we have to do some homeschooling lessons with the kids for a bit so I won't be back in here for a little while.*
> *I look forward to meeting more people here.*


 
As you can see JessnApril, threads tend to get hijacked here by the Cluster/Frack bunch.

Sorry we got off to a bad start.  Welcome.


----------



## Galvatron

FrancSevin said:


> As you can see JessnApril, threads tend to get hijacked here by the Cluster/Frack bunch.



Funny shit Franc...last night you called him a Troll

Jess you mentioned Home schooling...is that due to being in a remote location or is this just the chosen way??? i have read many debates on the pro's and con's of home schooling,i would like to hear your views on it if you can be arsed to at some stage.


----------



## FrancSevin

Galvatron said:


> Funny shit Franc...last night you called him a Troll


 

Based on his first entries, last nite, he was.
Since, I have apologized 

 For no reason, When I first came on, you called me worse. So?


----------



## Galvatron

FrancSevin said:


> Based on his first entries, last nite, he was.
> Since, I have apologized
> 
> For no reason, When I first came on, you called me worse. So?



Take a chill pill Franc....did you not notice the  at the end of my sentence.


----------



## FrancSevin

Galvatron said:


> Take a chill pill Franc....did you not notice the  at the end of my sentence.


 
I'm fine Galvi.  Just have a good memory. I don't really need a scolding from you.

Like I said, I stepped over the line with a newbie.  My bad.

  I apoligized.  Some of us do that.  Some don't


----------



## pirate_girl

I must say, last night when 'the newbs' showed up, I got a red flag at first.
Then after he/they posted more.. I felt bad for feeling that way.

I have been here long enough and have had to deal with certain members who have seemed to hone in on me specifically, for whatever reason that is.. it happens.

Didn't happen this time, so I relaxed and decided to interact.
Glad I did.
Doc's forums needs all the good members we can get to join in for whatever part of the forum they choose to use.
I found it sad to see that the thread was jacked all to hell, all for the sake of getting a laugh.
N 'dats all I gots to say about it...


----------



## Catavenger

> We both hail from Texas


 
It's nice to see some HAIL from Texas hope you have fun here but please don't pick on Galvi he is a good guy.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

welcome wit 4 kids the fun has only started wait till they're teens my oldest is grown up and the 2 middle ones are teens now what a hand full the baby is the funnest he still wants to be my side kick


----------



## Galvatron

FrancSevin said:


> I'm fine Galvi.  Just have a good memory. I don't really need a scolding from you.
> 
> Like I said, I stepped over the line with a newbie.  My bad.
> 
> I apoligized.  Some of us do that.  Some don't



FFS franc i have made clear i was joking with you and still you drag it on...are you now trying to Troll for some business???

Stop trying to make out i attacked you with my recent posts as it is clear to see that is far from the truth...i find your accusation of "scolding you" way out of line.

Yes your memory serves you well and i openly admitted in the open forum i was having a stressful day at the time....since that time i have in no way offended you again so with all honesty you are just trying to make a mountain out of a molehill.

My sig has been updated so have a good read of it and take the correct coarse of action.

Hopefully this matter is now closed,

Sorry for today's unintended thread highjack mod's and Admin.


----------



## Big Dog

Galvatron said:


> Sorry for today's unintended thread highjack mod's and Admin.



Accepted and thanks!

Dawg


----------



## tiredretired

Welcome to the forum Jesse & April.  I too will be interested to hear about your home schooling.  I am a big proponent of it myself for both the moral and religious standpoints.  Not the least of which it offers a much better education.  Best of luck with that.


----------



## Jess-n-April

Homeschooling is difficult most of the time, but rewarding all the time. We get to spend a lot more time with our kids, and their so well behaved that they stand out from everyone in their girl scout classes and dance; however they don't lack for friends either which is good also.


----------



## tiredretired

As a huge proponent of Home Schooling I am glad it is working out for you.  I am not sure what your main reasons are for home schooling other than getting your children a better education of course.  Keeping them away from the NEA infested curriculum is a plus.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jess-n-April said:


> Homeschooling is difficult most of the time, but rewarding all the time. We get to spend a lot more time with our kids, and their so well behaved that they stand out from everyone in their girl scout classes and dance; however they don't lack for friends either which is good also.


 
Glad to hear that, that they still have plenty friends and outside activities. I also have no faith left in Public schools, anyway. I would be willing to bet that at least 80% of public school teachers really don't give a crap anymore.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like Jess n April decided to leave us.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Could be busy with the family, they were here last night


----------



## pirate_girl

According to a message left on their VM, they've decided they don't like it here.


----------



## muleman RIP

Pulled his pic also.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> According to a message left on their VM, they've decided they don't like it here.



Well then, maybe they have left. Although they were posting after that message was posted.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Well then, maybe they have left. Although they were posting after that message was posted.


Ahh okay, sorry Jerry.. didn't realize that.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Guess I need to go back and read a few more replys , but damn ! You guys seemed  to be  pretty tough on the new guy in the couple of post he made  .JMO . 

  The rest of us here have been around long enough to know when someone is kiddin around . You were new here once also . 


 Ok ! I got my Dr Rum in hand ! Give me your best shot !!

 Galvi ! For Gods sake ! Put on some underwear !


----------



## Jess-n-April

I haven't left. I have a pretty dedicated day and not a lot of time to get online for things.
I pulled my pic, yes. I wanted to get back into anonymity.
I came here thinking this was a place where personalities played a small part, and that people could discuss freely without scrutiny. 
I can be a part of this type of community however as I see it is friendly and about making friends. I will be spending more of my time in a different forum community because it is a lot larger and there are very broad horizons of topics available there to which I have not seen any of the hassle or hardship.
It's a fine place to where we can talk with a lot of people about just about anything and help people out with acceptance and advice.


----------



## Jess-n-April

Oh...the homeschooling thing......
The biggest challenge for us has been planning curriculum. Currently we have 3 of our kids doing daily home school activities and they are each on their own degree of learning....such as one reads well, one is only just gotten to reading grade 2 books alone, and the youngest has slight autism and does not read much at all. 
It is really hard to get lessons planned out while at the same time knowing how to progress with each individual.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jess-n-April said:


> I came here thinking this was a place where personalities played a small part, and that people could discuss freely without scrutiny.
> 
> I can be a part of this type of community however as I see it is friendly and about making friends.



Jess, a lot of us allow our personalities to shine through.
I am not afraid to share a damned thing on here and enjoy the interaction as it comes.
We ARE a friendly community, very much so.
Just relax and look around.
The forums have so much to offer, if you only give us a chance.
Try posting in a lot of the forums instead of just the ones concerning sexuality and relationships.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jess-n-April said:


> Oh...the homeschooling thing......
> The biggest challenge for us has been planning curriculum. Currently we have 3 of our kids doing daily home school activities and they are each on their own degree of learning....such as one reads well, one is only just gotten to reading grade 2 books alone, and the youngest has slight autism and does not read much at all.
> It is really hard to get lessons planned out while at the same time knowing how to progress with each individual.



I have a friend who home schooled 16, yes 16 kids.
This happened back in the 90s and they are Catholic.
12 of those kids now have college degrees and are successful.. married with a ton of kids 
I thought about home schooling my youngest when he was struggling in school, but he managed to get his act together in private schooling.
I am proud of both of my sons,the eldest being more successful at what he does, the youngest marching to his own drum as it were.


----------



## Jess-n-April

OH MY! 16 kids...it doesn't seem such an easy thing when you consider that volume.
My fiancee is always seeking for pointers to improve her ability and learn new tricks. Would you know of any of them places? Really chances are pretty high that April has already looked at  most internet sites for help...she has about 200 sites bookmarked.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jess, they used a homeschooling program.
Don't recall the name exactly but it had to do with Mother Seton, I believe.
The older kids would help the younger ones with their studies.
It all worked out fabulously, but if I recall correctly that had to enroll at the Y for the kids to get some phys ed too.


----------



## loboloco

Jess-n-April,  for some of the less mature members here I apologize.  If I might make a suggestion, please create a thread in one of the other areas here and place some of your experiences with homeschooling there.  
The political debates here can get somewhat passionate here and some mud gets slung, but mostly it is an honest expression of viewpoints.  Some have abused that and all of us here have come close to the line once or twice, but overall it is a good forum with many varied and interesting points of view.


----------



## tsaw

Welcome to the ForumsForums. Hope to get to know you better.


----------



## Jess-n-April

I am going to try visiting every day if I can, mostly going to be around the same time of day for me.
I may keep off creating my own discussions here...I mostly like to join topics already underway.


----------



## pirate_girl

Then look around at the latest topics and join in!


----------



## mak2

Howdy Jess?  or April?


----------



## Jess-n-April

Jesse. April really don't get involved with inter-forums much....I just get her input when I find things she might find interesting.


----------



## mak2

I just get my wife's input...wether I want it or not.


----------



## Jess-n-April

Ha...it's a valuable thing tho, just make sure she knows that.
Sometimes the more I ask her, the less interest she takes, and soon I start getting things all to my own.


----------

